# New Warsaw



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks, show more.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

The newest metro station









Obozowa Street


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures! I recognize most of the buildings from my visit, but not all of them.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Rondo I again


----------



## moguai (Sep 27, 2008)

great job! :applause: but I also would like to see WTT, north gate and office buildings from west part of Jerozolimskie Avenue


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

These are incredible. Keep up the posting!


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks 



moguai said:


> great job! :applause: but I also would like to see WTT, north gate and office buildings from west part of Jerozolimskie Avenue


I'll find something


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Jerozolimskie Avenue





































I have to visit west part of Jerozolimskie Avenue, now I've got only this


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Warsaw Trade Tower (WTT)


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

North Gate


----------



## moguai (Sep 27, 2008)

thanx! very nice photos, excellent!


----------

